# IBS & Diverticulosis,possible link



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/query.f...st_uids=2374631Ned Tijdschr Geneeskd. 1990 Jul 21;134(29):1398-401. Links [Motility of the sigmoid in irritable bowel syndrome and colonic diverticulosis][Article in Dutch]Ritsema GH, Thijn CJ, Smout AJ. Sint Clara Ziekenhuis, afd. Radiodiagnostiek, Rotterdam.The results of pressure recording in patients with irritable bowel syndrome, diverticulosis and diverticulosis with pain were compared with the results in control subjects. The motility showed variable higher values in patients with irritable bowel syndrome. The motility was clearly higher in patients with diverticulosis and in patients with diverticulosis with pain. The patients with irritable bowel syndrome were younger than the patients in the two groups with diverticulosis. These findings are consistent with the hypothesis that the irritable bowel syndrome is an aetiologic factor in diverticulosis.


----------

